# recess on a rig trip



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WE HAD OUR FULL CREW TODAY,GENE,TIM,ROB,BRAD AND MYSELF AND DECIDED TO TRY OUR HAND AT SOME YFT. GENE,TIM AND ME CAUGHT SOME GOOD BAIT FRIDAY FORM CIGS, MULLETTO BUTTER BEANS. WE LEFT OUT THE COVE AT AROUND 4:45AM AND YES IT WAS COLD BUT DO-ABLE. THE SEAS WERE A LITTLE BUMPY AT 1TO3 OUT OF THE NNW BUT STILL MANAGED 27KNTS ALL THE WAY TO THE PATRONIS. THERE WERE 3 OTHERS ALREADY THERE WHEN WE ARRIVED AND THINGS WERE A LITTLE SLOW. GENE JIGGED UP THE FIRST YFT ABOUT 15#S AND WE GOT A COUPLE OF BFT THAT WERE SMALL. WE DECIDED TO GO OUT FUTHER TO THE FLOATING RIG CALLED THE OCEAN ?( FORGOT THE NAME) AND STARTED CHUNKING. THERE WERE SOME 80 TO 100 # YFT BUSTING A SCHOOL OF MULLET( WHICH I WOULD HAVE NEVER BELIEVED THAT I WOULD SEE THAT FAR OUT) WE HAD LIVE MULLET,CIGS AND BUTTERBEANS OUT AND THE ONLY BIG YFT WE GOT IS ONE ROB PULLED OUT OF THE CHUM LINE ON A CHUNK. A NICE 70# FISH. THEY JUST WERE NOT THICK ENOUGH TO GET FIRED UP. IT WAS REALY EXCITING TO WATCH THEM KNOCK THEM MULLET OUT OF THE WATER. THAT WAS IT FOR THE RIG TRIP SO WE WENT TO GET SOME GROUPER TO PUT IN THE BOX AND AGAIN TIM SHOWS US HOW TO CATCH THE BIG GROUPERS. FIRST DROP TIM HOOKS UP TO A MONSTER 48# BLACK GROUPER THEN HE GETS ANOTHERBLACK ABOUT 15#. THEN THE AJS AND ALMACOS STARTED IN ON US. BUT WE MANAGED TO GET ( I THINK) 15 GROUPER, TIM CAUGHT ALL BUT 4 OF THEM. IF WE COULD HAVE GIVEN HIM A LITTLE HELP WE COULD HAVE GOTTEN A LIMIT. WELL IT WAS GETTING DARK 30 AND TIME FOR THE CHILLY RIDE HOME ON ALMOST FLAT SEAS. GENE WILL POST THE PICS WHEN HE GETS A CHANCE. YA'LL HAVE A GOOD NIGHT. I'M TIRED AND I STINK. TIME FOR A SHOWER AND SOME SLEEP.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post and we can't wait for the pics!! I was 25 miles south of Perdido and couldn't get past the endangered red snapper today- caught 7 17 lbs. or better 1 scamp and some undersize Aj's. Great day but it never got out of the southeast like they promised!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job guys. I was invited to go last night but NOOOOOOOOOOOOO someone had to work. Your report just makes me more dperessed that I didn't


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys!!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great trip! Congratulations guys--good job.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice mixed bag. Catches like that are what keeps us landlocked folks excited for our next trip to the gulf.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats on the doubleheader of yft and grouper

you guys rock:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We stopped at the Petronius first, and the fact that we didn't mark fish coupled with it being a parking lot led us to decide to move on to the Ocean America. When we got there, no one was there...Gene wasable to pickup a small but legal yellowfin, quite a few blackfin and skipjack on jig pretty quickly (Gene was on fire with the jig!). we soon saw some larger fish busting in the distance, so we decided to setup shop, start a chunk line drift. I threw out a small chunk of BFT about every 5-10 seconds for 45 minutes while Rob kept a bait suspended in the line. Rob finally felt afish stipping line from his hands, and he slowlymoved thereel from freespool to the desired drag setting, line tight, and fish on! Rob did a good job of getting her to the boat, and we have a nice 65-70 lb yellowfin tuna on the deck...she spit up a lot of those chunks, so she hadeaten her way up the chunk line for sure. 



















We setup a couple of more drifts which didn't produce any more yft, so we eventually called it a day and as Cliff mentions we stopped for some grouper on the way in. 

Tim quickly hooks up with a nice fish, and a 48# black grouper hits the deck. 



















I hooked up with two very nice grouper both on butterfly jigs. The hook pulled on the first fish, and I got rocked on the second fish....needless to say, I wasn't too happy. I ended up boating two barely legal red grouper and a nice scamp on live bait...the hook i was using wasa little bit big to hookup the scamp that were in the area. Meanwhile, Tim did an awesome job of putting another nice black grouper and many scamps in the boat. Amberjack and Almacos were a nuisance! 

It was a great day enjoyed with friends on the water!It's going to be a couple of weeks before I can get back out there, and I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that bottom pic Brad, grouper look so damn big and mean when they're right out of the water all puffed up, mouth open with that weird glow in their eyes. Thanks for adding


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Black


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Man it was great to get back out there with the crew after a few weeks off beingbecause of work and weather conditions. The whole crew did a great job of getting the yellowfin in and, it was definitely a team effort. I wish we could have gotten a couple more in the slick but the bite just died. The fish that had been busting mullet on the surface were gone and the current went to almost nothing. Tim put on his usual show at one of the many rocks we've marked in the past. I had the pleasure of fishing beside him yesterday and he just put a butt whooping on the grouper. I was really busy gaffing his bigger fish. The man can fish. Fresh seared yellowfin for lunch is on the menu today and several more times this week. Life is good!

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet report - Good work on those YF! 

Outstanding Blacks! not sure I have ever seen two come off the same boat up here! 

Keith


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats to the crew, another nice bag. Nice black Tim.

Skip


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Great catch man! It always pays to have a full arsenal of plans for the day.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, you guys are multi-talented to say the least!!!!!! Grouper, tuna, flounder, etc. I'd be happy to be 1/2 as good at any one of 'em! Congrats on another fine trip! Keep those posts coming!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job guys!!!! Great to see you out there!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

We saw you at Petronius and I said "man we need to follow those guys in!!" ha ha I knew amazing grouper were to follow. nice work.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *FenderBender (11/29/2009)*We saw you at Petronius and I said "man we need to follow those guys in!!" ha ha I knew amazing grouper were to follow. nice work.


All you had to do is ask, when wewere out there we don't mind if you came along and caught some fish with us we offered run dover but they were just to tired to catch grouper.oke hopefully we will have another weather window and we can all do it again.

TIM


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *recess (11/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (11/29/2009)*We saw you at Petronius and I said "man we need to follow those guys in!!" ha ha I knew amazing grouper were to follow. nice work.
> ...


Thanks for the kind offer, we'd love to take you up on it sometime and learn some more. Looks like it was a good weekend for everyone who went out on here!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *recess (11/29/2009
> 
> All you had to do is ask, when wewere out there we don't mind if you came along and caught some fish with us we offered run dover but they were just to tired to catch grouper.oke hopefully we will have another weather window and we can all do it again.
> 
> TIM*


*

Hey!!!!!! We weren't tired!!!!! :nonono We were just sticking to our timeline!!!:blush:

Besides, you could have just given me the numbers!!! :shedevil*


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!!!! great report and pics!!! :clap


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

damn, yall are good.:bowdown:bowdown nice job


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome trip guys!! Tim my hats off to ya that is a super fine grouper. you have many more trips ahead of you and i cant wait to see some of the monsters you bring to the boat. congrats to the whole crew :clap

Rob tuna sounds good to me!! i have yet to catch one my self.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great trip guys. Way to go!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish guys. looks like the water was great out there. thanks for the report.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

man, that tuna cleaned up very nicely.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Brad That's some good looking tuna steaks. I might just start liking this tuna thing. It for sure was a nice day to be out on the pond.Dont know when we will have another weather day like that this winter. But I am ready. Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

tkat looks realy good brad.:hungry what do you season that with before you cook it?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *cobe killer (11/30/2009)*tkat looks realy good brad.:hungry what do you season that with before you cook it?


The batch in the picture was coated with melted butter, then seasoned with black pepper, redfish magic, and a little bit of cinnamon. You get the grill as hot is it can get (preferrably 700-800 degrees), and then turn off the grill (to prevent flare ups), place the steaks on the grill for about 45-60 seconds per side for a 1 inch thick steak. I then slice the tuna very thinly (no thicker than 1/4 inch slices) and arrange on the plate. I served this batch with a mixture of wasabi powder and whipping cream, 1 teaspoon to 1 cup ratio (don't get those reversed...lol). The seared tuna slices are pretty good when dipped into that wasabi cream mix...or soy sauce. 

There are a ton of variations on seared tuna/tuna tataki recipes. Just 'google' seared tuna or tuna tataki recipes, and you will probably find a recipe that interests you. Some of them call for you to marinate the tuna, some call for you to add sesame seeds, some are for the grill, some are for searing in the pan with peanut oil or olive oil or sesame oil. There are a lot of different dipping sauces you can try too after you cook it....soy sauce, regular wasabi, wasabi cream, soy/sesame oil mixture, and there are some sweet soy based sauces too...just search for recipeson google or any other search engine.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks brad. i don't know if i can get my grill that hot, it's not gas,never tried it. but i will this afternoon if it doesn't rain. i just got through frying up some of the black grouper and it is wonderful. a little firmer than the scamp and snowy but a great flavor. got to get to work. have a great day.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and nice haul of fish. It was nice seeing you guys out there.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome report gentlemen! :bowdown

Brad, way to rubb it in..LOL them some fine lookin steaks..

Guess I'll run down to patties since we didn't catch our own..:banghead

Jimmy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Great job guys. Thats a pretty tuna steak. Its cool you were able to capture that multicolor effect.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *tunapopper (11/29/2009)*Great job guys. I was invited to go last night but NOOOOOOOOOOOOO someone had to work. Your report just makes me more dperessed that I didn't


Wish i was cool enough to get invited. LMAO..:banghead


----------

